# Young bird, Weaning and Advice?



## Loulie (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all, Iv just joined, was refered by a friend.

I have just got my little Koda, he is 7 weeks and 5 days old (i know he is young and i know it wasnt the best to have him so young, but it cant be helped now)

anyway  he is still weaning, he is eating a mix of kaytee exact and something else (i forget the name, my breeder gave it to me). He is currently eating from a small bowl, i dont ahve to spoon feed him, he does it all minself. i have no problems getting him to eat.

after hes done i remove the feed, wash the bowl and put it straight back with seed.........he has millet available at all times, and seems to munch on it as a leisure activity, but not to the degree that my lovie does (he can demolish a spray in 40 mins!!)

what im asking really is whether he is on track, he does show interest in the seeds and the very much enjoyed a cherio with me yesterday as a treat. 

but he doesnt seem to really "eat" much of the seed, just shells them and plays with them, and they tend to fall out. Any tips on how i can help along the weaning or is it too soon to be expecting seed eating....(he is currently crawling up my leg so that he can help me type  )

thanks

H xx


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Firstly, congrats on your new baby! 

It sounds like he's starting to wean!  He will wean at his own pace & when he is ready - if he's eating other foods/when he starts to, start giving him less and less formula (reduce) until he refuses to eat any of it.

Article from here: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding2.html

*At 4 weeks of age, babies that are being handfed will start foraging on the floor of the brooder. You can begin introducing them to moistened millet seeds and thawed, steamed mixed vegetables, corn peas and carrots at this age. They will most likely play with the food at this age, but that's normal. Babies fledge, ( are ready to take their first flight) at 4-5 weeks of age. Parent fed babies will come out of the nest box at this age as well. Babies that are 4-5 weeks old and parent fed are still dependant on their parents for food. They stay with the parents until the parents teach them how to eat weaning foods and they discontinue feeding the babies. Handfed babies can be taken out of the brooder and put in a small cage during the day, at 6-7 weeks of age. The cage should not have a floor grate and the bottom should be covered with white paper towels. Perches should be placed close to floor. Food and water dishes should also be put near the cage floor. Chicks can be put back into the brooder at night for sleeping for a few more weeks. 

Moistened pellets, cooked oatmeal, cooked brown rice, cooked pasta, baked mashed sweet potatoes, whole wheat toast, fresh corn, peas, carrots, broccoli, dark green leafy vegetables, apples, bananas, pears and well cooked, mashed hard boiled egg yolk can all be served to breeding parents. You can also offer parents mixed hand feeding formula with their fresh foods as well. Fresh foods should be served in very small pieces or they can be mashed or put them through a food processor or blender. You can also lightly steam vegetables if your birds prefer them this way. Mashed and steamed vegetables are sometimes more acceptable to a breeding pair reluctant to eat fresh foods. Take fresh food out after 1-2 hours depending on the indoor temperature.( Food spoils faster in hot weather). Take out EGGS after 30 minutes. Eggs spoil much faster than other foods. *


----------



## Loulie (Dec 17, 2009)

thankyou very much, thats helpful, im trying him with some other foods, he likes egg..........but i dont think he knows vegetables are food yet  lol


----------

